# Just Started



## KeeblerElf (Feb 2, 2007)

I just started taking Martial Arts through a course offered at my college. The style is Shaolin Kempo Karate and I fell in love with it after my first class. I can't wait for my classes each week. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  I'm glad that you've found an art that agrees with you.  Tell me, after the course if over will you be able to continue your training?  One of the local colleges here in my area offers a shodokan karate class.  The instructor for that class shares space with my aikido school and many of the students that begin in his college class often continue their training afterward in our dojo.


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy yourself


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

By the way... do you have access to the Endless Fountain Of Fudge?  

If so... please email me ASAP! :uhyeah: 

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2007)

Ahhh, Keebler!  I can see already that your name is going to be quite popular!  Well, welcome and happy posting anyways!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## jdinca (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello KeeblerElf, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello, We are glad to hear you are enjoying Shaolin Kempo Karate!

Along with your school work...any extra activitives will help you improve yourself is the best thing for both (school and excerise).

Learning is never ending and anything you can do to improve yourself will make you a winner always.  No matter what it is!

It will be the looking back to when you started to where you now (anytime)...looking back will help you see your growth......NEVER QUIT!..........Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your postings!


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome, KEit's good to have you with us! Glad you found an art that you know, right off the bat, that you like. Happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT is that Villari Kenpo or Shorinji you are practicing?


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome! I also studied Shaolin Kempo, then began cross training in Kung Fu San Soo. So, guess I now practice Kempo Kung Fu. You'll enjoy MT, and we'd love to hear how your MA study is going.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 3, 2007)

KeeblerElf said:


> I just started taking Martial Arts through a course offered at my college. The style is Shaolin Kempo Karate and I fell in love with it after my first class. I can't wait for my classes each week. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


 
Ave. I remember that great feeling when I discovered martial arts. Ahh...


----------



## TKDDAD (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!​


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I was the same way about SKK. Tried the introductory class at my dojo and was hooked. Good luck to you it only gets better.

B


----------



## KeeblerElf (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey I really look forward to getting to know everyone. After the class is over we can go study with the same instructor we currently have at his studio, so I hope to be able to continue studying. I take Villaris style. Unfortunately, I do not have access to an endless fountain of fudge, although I really wish I did.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## tenth1 (May 26, 2007)

hello just joined this site also, im sure we will both enjoy sharing our opinions here


----------



## Shaderon (May 27, 2007)

Greetings Keebler.... I like fudge too and you can't fool us,  but I'm not going to try and pinch your fountain... watch that MSTCND, he'll have it!  :lol:


----------

